

Show HN: AppScreens.io – Create and Localize App Screens - alexmarktl
https://appscreens.io

======
alexmarktl
I was tired of wasting so much time making and localizing App Store Screens
for our iTranslate Apps and wanted to have a nice WYSIWYG web tool to create
those fancy screens. So I teamed up with the nice guys from @bytepoets and we
created AppScreens.io

Of course we know that there are already some solutions, but AppScreens brings
three new things on the table:

\- It's totally WYSIWYG. A real App Screen design tool, right in your Browser.
\- You can localize your Screens in 5 different languages (more coming soon).
\- No login required. We use hashed urls for App projects that can easily be
bookmarked and shared.

We already have lots of new features in the pipeline and can't wait to hear
what you guys think!

